# Key Post: Taking cash abroad



## optic (18 Jun 2003)

Hi there,

I'd like to carry a sum of money from Ireland to the UK (about GBP£10000) to buy a car. Does anyone know if there is a limit for taking cash across borders anymore?

Thanks in advance

richard


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jun 2003)

As far as I know the abolition of exchange controls years ago and/or the fact that you're taking an intra EU trip (although obviously not intra euroland!) means that you can carry as much cash as you want. However I personally would be very reluctant to carry that amount of cash due to the security risk. Can you mot make alternative arrangements for payment when you get over there - e.g. have the cash wired to the sellers account, preload a credit card and draw the cash out only when required (may have the drawback of less favourable exchange rates than over the counter foreign exchange though?), etc.? Maybe others have suggestions about how best to transfer the case rather than carrying it on your person!


----------



## rainyday (18 Jun 2003)

Why not buy a Sterling draft here & bring it with you - or if you think you're going to be haggling re. the price, bring a draft for £9k & the rest in cash.


----------



## optic (18 Jun 2003)

*RE: Taking Cash abroad*

Hi there,

Thanks for the replies. In reply to rainyday. The bank told me that a draft is the same as cash anyway, so if i loose it i loose the cash.

I didn't really want to get hit with a large cashing fee at the other end.

Anyway thanks again

richard


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (19 Jun 2003)

*Re: RE: Taking Cash abroad*

A draft has certain advantages over cash in that it is made out to a payee, and only the payee should be able to cash it.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jun 2003)

*Re: RE: Taking Cash abroad*

Yes - but see .


----------



## rainyday (19 Jun 2003)

*Re: RE: Taking Cash abroad*



> The bank told me that a draft is the same as cash anyway, so if i loose it i loose the cash.



Not quite - There is a facility to 'cancel' a bank draft, though I think you may have to get six months to get a refund.


----------

